# Oil in Air Filter mk3 Jetta



## paulistano (Jun 12, 2008)

So everytime I change my air filter, I noticed that it has large spots of motor oil all over the filter. The air blowing through my heater vents into the interior also smell of oil sometimes. What could be causing this?


----------



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Oil in Air Filter mk3 Jetta (paulistano)*

I'm having the same problem with my 97 Jetta GT. Upon further examination of the engine compartment, I noticed oil all over wherever there appears to be a seal. I found that my hard plastic PCV return hose is broken off at the block, spraying oil all over. After pulling the hose off the PCV valve, I found chunky, congealed bits of oil sludge right inside the valve.
My oil blow-by in the intake/air filter is fairly severe. I ordered a complete PCV valve and hose system today, which I believe will fix the problem. PCV valves are among the most neglected components of the engine. Since mine has 240,000 miles (I just acquired it two weeks ago), I'm pretty sure there are other neglected systems as well.
I'm also in the middle of figure out an issue with the brakes...in the process of rebuilding the front calipers, and putting on new rotors and pads.


_Modified by Uncle Joseph at 7:40 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## Uncle Joseph (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Oil in Air Filter mk3 Jetta (Uncle Joseph)*

Got my new PCV system installed...car runs more smoothly, and no oil shooting into the intake thus far. Also, my O2 sensor error code went off. I wonder if it was just a loose connection that got fixed when I reconnected everything. Anyway, good news for me!


----------

